# Blasc Charakterupload



## Zunamia (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

habe leider ein Problem beim uploaden der Charaktere zu mybuffed. 

Über die manuelle Uploadseite kommt folgende Meldung:



> *Warning*: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in */var/www/murloc/utils/profile.php* on line *850*
> 
> *Warning*: ksort() expects parameter 1 to be array, null given in */var/www/murloc/utils/profile.php* on line *1096*
> 
> ...




Beim Blasc-Upload folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Version 4.0 vom Blasc-Addon nutze ich. Die BLASCProfiler.lu aus dem SaveVariable-Verzeichnis habe ich auch schon gelöscht gehabt, aber trtzdem gleiche Fehlermeldung. 
Liegt es am Addon, das ich die Charaktere nicht uploaden kann??

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zunamia


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei mir auch schon wieder so seit 2 oder 3 Tagen.


----------



## Deathrules (3. Dezember 2010)

Thyrgrim schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch schon wieder so seit 2 oder 3 Tagen.



Bei mir auch.. und dabei war ich so froh das ich nach langer langer zeit Blasc3 endlich stabil am laufen habe ^^


----------



## Zunamia (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Sobald ich WoW fertig geladen habe, steht dort:



> Blasc Profiler 4.0.3 geladen



Laut Download ist es die aktuellste Version.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt aktuell ein Problem mit den FTP-Servern, darum kommen keine Daten an. Eure Lua-Dateien etc. sind in Ordnung. 
Das Problem wird aber bereits bearbeitet.


----------



## Zunamia (3. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell ein Problem mit den FTP-Servern, darum kommen keine Daten an. Eure Lua-Dateien etc. sind in Ordnung.
> Das Problem wird aber bereits bearbeitet.



Ah.. Dann viel Glück dabei, das nicht noch mehr kaputt geht ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2010)

FTP-Problem ist behoben, der manuelle Upload funktioniert ebenfalls wieder.


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (4. Dezember 2010)

ich schreib gleich hier rein um nicht extra einen neuen thread aufzumachen... seit ich am 30. meinen char getranst hab schlägt der blasc-upload fehl, siehe bild im ersten posting

ist das normal das ich einen neuen ordner in meinem accountordner von wow habe?

E:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MEINACCOUNT\ da ist der savedvariables ordner drin, aber auch noch einer mit meinem neuen realm, wo sich auch nochmal ein savedvariables findet, aber ohne die blasc lua-datei


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (4. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> FTP-Problem ist behoben, der manuelle Upload funktioniert ebenfalls wieder.




Der Fehler, wie auf dem Bild aus Zunamia's Eingangsposting, besteht bei mir weiterhin.

Ich habe schon Blasc komplett gelöscht, auch manuell die Ordner nachträglich und neu installiert. Ändert nichts, Fehlermeldung bleibt bestehen.


----------



## Deathrules (4. Dezember 2010)

Thyrgrim schrieb:


> Der Fehler, wie auf dem Bild aus Zunamia's Eingangsposting, besteht bei mir weiterhin.
> 
> Ich habe schon Blasc komplett gelöscht, auch manuell die Ordner nachträglich und neu installiert. Ändert nichts, Fehlermeldung bleibt bestehen.


Kann ich so nur bestätigen


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (5. Dezember 2010)

dito. da ist rein gar nicht behoben...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Dezember 2010)

ZAM, der FTP geht zwar wieder, aber irgendwie nicht richtig.



> 2010-12-05 13:56:51,174 [3] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: 227 Entering Passive Mode (62,146,108,150,229,100)
> .
> 2010-12-05 13:56:51,175 [12] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: 227 Entering Passive Mode (62,146,108,150,222,86)
> .
> ...



So, und noch ein paar Infos:



> 2010-12-05 14:04:43,957 [10] DEBUG Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Preparing upload: ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/upload3/wow/{2cdf55c0-1f52-42fe-9370-6717eb163e80}.lua.gz
> 2010-12-05 14:04:44,048 [10] DEBUG Blasc.Network.CompressedWebStreamUploader [(null)] - [CompressedWebStreamUploader] Upload
> 2010-12-05 14:04:44,049 [10] DEBUG Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - [WebStreamUploader] Upload
> 2010-12-05 14:04:44,152 [10] DEBUG Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Started uploading: ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/upload3/wow/{2cdf55c0-1f52-42fe-9370-6717eb163e80}.lua.gz
> ...



Wenn ich mit einem FTP-Programm auf den FTP gehe, bekomme ich beim öffnen des Ordners pub/upload3 eine Fehlermeldung:


> 226 Transfer done (but failed to open directory)


Das passiert sowohl bei der Verwendung von PASV als auch ohne.


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt funktioniert es bei mir wieder.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2010)

War ein Portproblem. Ist serverseitig behoben.


----------



## kunterschwarz (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze den manuellen Upload und seit 2 Tagen bekomme ich immer die Nachricht "Die ausgewählten Charaktere konnten nicht mit deinem mybuffed-Profil verknüpft werden". Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (8. Dezember 2010)

Manueler Upload? Wie geht den der? Ich hab seit Tagen nämlich auch das Problem, dass mein Blasc die neuen Daten meiner Chars nciht überträgt.

 Meine Hexenmeisterin von Nera'thor ist noch Lvl 78, meine Todesritterin auf Thrall Lvl 60... Und ich seh auch beim automatischn Blasc-Report seit Tagen keine mehr...

 Funktioniert Blasc mit Cataclysm noch nicht, oder liegt es daran das ich noch immer Blasc2 benutze (Kann mich noch nicht damit anfreunden auf den Blasc3 zu wechseln)


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2010)

Der automatische Upload funktioniert seit Montag abend wieder.


----------



## kunterschwarz (8. Dezember 2010)

der automatische nutzt mir aber nichts. hab ja nur noch den profiler drauf weil mir sonst alles ausgebremst wird. 
der manuelle geht hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Heavenstorms (8. Dezember 2010)

hmm, heute früh...so um 6 uhr hat das übertragen noch geklappt.
als ich jetzt manuell übertragen wollte stand da "[font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]Die ausgewählten Charaktere konnten nicht mit deinem mybuffed-Profil verknüpft werden"[/font]
beim autoup hat es keine probleme gemeldet es wurde aber nichts übertragen :/

[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]
[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Verarbeitung deiner automatisch hoch geladenen Daten wird schon noch erfolgen. Das dauert nun mal etwas länger.
Und wenn ich mir dein Autoblog  so ansehe, funktioniert es doch.


----------



## kunterschwarz (10. Dezember 2010)

bei mir (mit dem manuellen upload) steht leider nach wie vor "Die ausgewählten Charaktere konnten nicht mit deinem mybuffed-Profil verknüpft werden" da. muss ich nu blasc wieder drauf hauen? ich fänds eigentlich schöner, wenn das weiterhin mit dem manuellen upload bzw. wieder gehen würde. bin das letzte jahr ganz gut damit gefahren...


----------



## Heavenstorms (10. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung deiner automatisch hoch geladenen Daten wird schon noch erfolgen. Das dauert nun mal etwas länger.
> Und wenn ich mir dein Autoblog  so ansehe, funktioniert es doch.




etwas länger ? immer noch nicht erfolgt :/

wie geschrieben steht da ja auch das er die daten nicht mit meinem profil verknüpfen konnte 0,o

früher ging der autoblog ja auch manchmal nicht...nur... wurden dann wenigstens die level der chars richtig angezeigt

also seh ich das als fehler vom programm...für andere erklärungen bin ich natürlich auch offen


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (11. Dezember 2010)

Gestern ist bei mir wieder einmal das letzte Mal ein Upload der Daten erfolgt. Seit dem keine Erneute Aktualisierung des Autoblocks.
Ich geb's auf. Ich lösch das Ding jetzt. Ärgert mich nur noch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2010)

Wann wurden von gestern dir Daten hochgeladen?

Letzter Autoblog-Eintrag Freitag 10.12. 9:25 Uhr.


Habt ihr eine Vorstellung, wieviele Uploads täglich geschehen? Die Verarbeitung dauert nun mal seine Zeit, war und ist immer schon so gewesen.


----------



## kunterschwarz (11. Dezember 2010)

ich gebs auf. krieg ja doch keine antwort =/


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (11. Dezember 2010)

> Wann wurden von gestern dir Daten hochgeladen?
> 
> Letzter Autoblog-Eintrag Freitag 10.12. 9:25 Uhr.



War gestern nicht Freitag ? Also bei mir schon.

Es hat sonst auch nie solange gedauert, bis die Daten oben waren. Sonst allerspätestens nach 2 Stunden.


----------



## hoti82 (12. Dezember 2010)

ich lade jeden tag die daten zu meinen chars hoch aber im profil steht weiterhin 80 wobei ich schon 84 bin


----------



## Vampyrekiss (12. Dezember 2010)

hoti82 schrieb:


> ich lade jeden tag die daten zu meinen chars hoch aber im profil steht weiterhin 80 wobei ich schon 84 bin



geht mir genauso...
Alle chars werden gezeigt wenn sie ne neue Stufe erreicht haben oder irgendeinen Erfolg haben 
ausser meinem Char der mittlerweile 83 ist. Da werden weder erfolge noch die Stufenaufstiege gezeigt


----------



## Royanna (13. Dezember 2010)

ebenso bei mir, er schreibt zwar daten erfolgreich übertragen - aber da wird nix übertragen
bin mittlerweile auch 84 und nicht wie angezeigt 80


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (13. Dezember 2010)

Also laut Anzeige beim schließen von WoW wird das Profil erfolgreich übertragen, in den Autoblog werden auch Daten eingetragen allerdings nur wenige und vor allem keine Level Ups über 80. Alle Chars bei mir sind auch noch 80, zwei Chars sollten höher sein.

Also ich denk schon das die Daten zum Buffed Server gelangen aber die Datenbank dort die nicht richtig verarbeitet.

gruß Thorsten


----------



## Sospita (13. Dezember 2010)

hoti82 schrieb:


> ich lade jeden tag die daten zu meinen chars hoch aber im profil steht weiterhin 80 wobei ich schon 84 bin



Na das geht ja noch ^^
Mein Pala ist auch noch LvL 80 und trägt den komplette Plunder aus WOTLK und seine Fertigkeiten laufen unter ferner liefen.
Bergbau weit über 500, Rüstung auch in der Ecke.

Allerdings werden die Daten des Profils einwandfrei übertragen (Blasc 3)

Sosi


----------



## Leuchtturm (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich eurer Diskussion auch mal anschliessen.

Ich bin mittlerweile auf BLASC 3 umgestiegen, da ich dachte BLASC 2 funktioniert nicht mehr mit Cata.

Die letzte Aktualisierung meines Profils ist vom 2010-11-21 23:40:59

Es wurde bereits auch mehrfach versucht die Chars manuell zu aktualisieren. 
Beim Status des Uploads wird mir auch angezeigt das mein Char 85 ist. Aber Tage später stehe ich noch auf Stand Level 80.

Ich habe auch versucht im Interface und WTF Ordner die BLASCProfiler Dateien zu löschen und die neueste Version des Addons zu verwenden.
(Verwendetes Addon: http://wowdata.buffed.de/BLASCProfiler.zip)

Mein Char: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=2304788

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Zunamia (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo buffed-Team,

beim Upload werden die neuen Rassen nicht mit übertragen. Bei den Worgen oder Goblin steht bei mybuffed nur der Name, Server, Level und Klasse da, die Rasse fehlt.

Die BlascProfiler.lua ist als Email an den Support geschickt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zunamia


----------



## Leuchtturm (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich nochmal.

Ich habe in meinem Profil alle Chars gelöscht und anschliessend erneut versucht diese hochzuladen.

Jetzt funktioniert zumindest die Aktualisierung der Ausrüstung. Rezepte fehlen noch, aber das fehlt noch da ich wohl noch kein Berufsfenster geöffnet hatte.

Grüße


----------



## ironsoldier (17. Mai 2011)

Habe Blasc3 installiert aber er erkennt meine RoM-Charakter nicht!

Ist das unfertig oder interessiert es keinen mehr bei den Programmierern?


----------

